# "take-aways" for Clients



## TIERAsta (Mar 14, 2008)

So, there are quite a bit of artists in HI that offer "take-aways" for their Clients ($50 worth of free product, small kits with: lipgloss sample, MU-remover qtips, shine powder, etc).

do any of you MUAs out there offer this kind of thing?

if it were something i wanted to do, and i'm considering it, how do i go about getting sample-sized products, discounted/cheap products. how do i know what to give away? should i create a budget for each set? should i only offer it to higher-paying clients? if i were to just buy lots or product and factor it into business costs, do i need to get authorization to endorse/give away products?

help!


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 15, 2008)

no ideas anyone?


----------



## BohemianSheila (Mar 17, 2008)

The only thing I do is give away an oil-blotting sheet & I decant a l/g that I made myself (using mac pigment & clear lipgloss mixed with vaseline) plus a lipbrush for them to freshen their lips during the day. I also include my business card so it's marketing and it keeps their look intact for the entire day. HTH. - Oh, with the l/g I decant and then use that for their look.


----------

